# Wilderness EMT Training



## Scott67 (Mar 4, 2021)

Hey guys,

I got my WFR earlier this year with Flagstaff Field Institute (I held one before but I let it lapse, so I took the course again, which I really enjoyed). 
Anyhow, I’d love to get my WEMT after the guiding season is over and find a job over the winter to carry me over to the next rafting season. FFI doesn’t offer a WEMT, and NOLS doesn’t consider prior training for their program- you gotta go through their whole course. I was told by NOLS that I could get their WEMT cert if I got an EMT somewhere else and submitted that training in conjunction with the WFR.
I’m just looking for some advice on how to move forward with this without spending a lot of time and money. If anyone has any ideas or similar experience I would appreciate the help!


----------



## zaczac4fun (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello, 

I’m guessing you’re AZ based? Are you hoping to get an EMT job (ambulance or ED) over the winter? There are some EMT programs available that are hybrid style where most classroom learning is online, with a day a week or a few weeks in person. None of them will accept prior experience as there are minimal hours required in National EMT education standards.
When it comes to EMS education you can usually pick 2 of the usual 3: Good, Fast, Cheap. If you’re looking for quality, it might be worth asking around at local agencies to see which programs turn out the best candidates. 

Another point to take into consideration, most professional EMS services I’ve encountered don’t recognize a “wilderness” cert, and similarly, you can’t use a lot of the EMT skills that go beyond the WFR (medications, advanced airway, etc) professionally (ie when guiding) without medical direction. Not saying that the additional education isn’t worth the knowledge and it will certainly give you a leg up on critical thinking.
(For context: current 10yr CO EMT with expired Wilderness and Remote expansions).
Hope this answers some of your questions!


----------



## zaczac4fun (Mar 21, 2018)

Edit: I failed to mention that in a backcountry emergency, I'd take an inexperienced WFR over new EMT any day.


----------



## Scott67 (Mar 4, 2021)

zaczac4fun said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’m guessing you’re AZ based? Are you hoping to get an EMT job (ambulance or ED) over the winter? There are some EMT programs available that are hybrid style where most classroom learning is online, with a day a week or a few weeks in person. None of them will accept prior experience as there are minimal hours required in National EMT education standards.
> When it comes to EMS education you can usually pick 2 of the usual 3: Good, Fast, Cheap. If you’re looking for quality, it might be worth asking around at local agencies to see which programs turn out the best candidates.
> ...


 Zac,

Thanks for the info. No I just left Denver this spring and I’m vagabonding out of an rv right now. I’m working as a river guide out of Vernal this summer. I’m interested in work back in Colorado this winter, maybe with a ski resort or some other guide job. I like expedition work so I thought going beyond the WFR might be helpful with my pool of knowledge as as job prospects. I’ll take your advice and check with agencies on Colorado. 
Should I expect maybe a college semester to get it done?
Thanks again for the info.


----------



## zaczac4fun (Mar 21, 2018)

Scott67 said:


> Zac,
> 
> Thanks for the info. No I just left Denver this spring and I’m vagabonding out of an rv right now. I’m working as a river guide out of Vernal this summer. I’m interested in work back in Colorado this winter, maybe with a ski resort or some other guide job. I like expedition work so I thought going beyond the WFR might be helpful with my pool of knowledge as as job prospects. I’ll take your advice and check with agencies on Colorado.
> Should I expect maybe a college semester to get it done?
> Thanks again for the info.


Gotcha, Expedition work does sound like a blast and the Wilderness or Remote EMT could be applicable.
I can be a little helpful on the Colorado front. Most programs are a semester (or two), but there are some accelerated ones.

Denver Health (Paramedics) (they have a intensive 6 week program)
Arapahoe CC
Red Rocks CC
Colorado Mountain College has a good program as well (at least the Steamboat campus)
There are many others out there I'm sure but those are the first few that come to mind.
Other courses - like NOLS are available throughout the country most with a 2-4 week schedule - I would personally recommend Remote Medical for expedition style medicine as the majority of their work is supplying remote medical support to companies. Remote Medical Training | REMT | WEMT | WFR | WFA | RMAP | NREMT

Headed to Deso next week, maybe I'll see you on the River!
Cheers!


----------



## Scott67 (Mar 4, 2021)

Thanks again! Not sure if I ever intend to return to Denver except to visit the kids, but CMC in Steamboat may be an option. Also, thanks for the Remote Medical info- that sounds like something along the lines of what I’m looking for and I’ll do more research.
Heard Deso is a bit bony right now, low and slow. Hope you kept your cardio up over the winter!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

These guys are the best, used to teach in Pitkin CO, but they set the bar for all the rest..


https://www.nols.edu/en/wilderness-medicine/why-nols/


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

Check out desert mountain medicine not sure of course timing but based in Leadville and great courses. Nadia is one of the best


----------



## Scott67 (Mar 4, 2021)

Leadville. I bought land there a couple years ago to build a house but even there (and BV for that matter) is getting built up from the movement out of the front range. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Sparks1000 (Jul 5, 2018)

If you want to spend a bit in Montana, this place is great.





Aerie Backcountry Medicine


How the Best Prepare for the Worst




www.aeriemedicine.com


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Montana rocks.. especially Glacier NP..


----------



## Scott67 (Mar 4, 2021)

Yikes that’s a bit pricey!


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

If you have land in Leadville why not CMC there? Park a camper. I worked in the ER in Leadville and their EMS folks were pretty fun.


----------



## Scott67 (Mar 4, 2021)

I sold my last lot earlier this year because of the development going on, and the fact that the neighbors complained about an RV on my property. Unless you have a building permit in Lake County you’re not allowed to live in your RV. It’s changed a lot in recent years. Anyhow, thanks for the tip; I’ll check out CMC, I didn’t realize they had a program. I’d like to eventually buy or build on the western slope but the Arkansas valley still has appeal, even though it’s getting overrun. The number of whitewater operators there is a draw too.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

MNichols said:


> Montana rocks.. especially Glacier NP..


Please don't say that publicly. Venomous rodents, giant spiders, grizzly bears, rabid elk, and a bunch of Californians all over the roads. Pretty well sucks here.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

You just described Salida.... But we have Texan's in addition to the Californians.. Texans don't know how to drive, 90 on the straightaways, seen a curve in the road, lock up the brakes and poke around it at 25.. Aarrgghh!!


----------



## ACheateaux (Dec 3, 2008)

As a 10 year career firefighter/medic w a lapsed NOLS WEMT will say....

1. Job prospects for EMTBs are pretty rough. McDonald’s pays better. Plus the ramp up time is brutal to actually start making money. 
2. The “wilderness” recert game is a scam. They only take their recert courses as valid CE. As someone who does 72 hrs A YEAR I found it to be ridiculous to shell out another 800$ every 2 years to maintain a cert that only taught me how to be creative w packaging and wound care. 
3. I’ll echo what was said above. Pick 2. Good,Fast,Cheap

My paramedic cert has done way more for employability than anything else I’ve ever done. Depending on your goals, there’s a lot of options out there, just make sure the program will get you a NREMT cert wherever you go. 

But the WEMT education has gotten me a few BA trip invites.


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Paragods refer to EMT's as Empty Minded Taxi drivers


----------



## Scott67 (Mar 4, 2021)

ACheateaux said:


> As a 10 year career firefighter/medic w a lapsed NOLS WEMT will say....
> 
> 1. Job prospects for EMTBs are pretty rough. McDonald’s pays better. Plus the ramp up time is brutal to actually start making money.
> 2. The “wilderness” recert game is a scam. They only take their recert courses as valid CE. As someone who does 72 hrs A YEAR I found it to be ridiculous to shell out another 800$ every 2 years to maintain a cert that only taught me how to be creative w packaging and wound care.
> ...


Yeah I’m not going that far, thinking about just working with the WFR after discussions on this board and fellow guides. I’ve already been invited on a private in September after the guide season bc I have the WFR- this might work out ok.


----------



## ACheateaux (Dec 3, 2008)

whip said:


> Paragods refer to EMT's as Empty Minded Taxi drivers


Empty My Trash


----------

